# What's the best way to fertilize anubias?



## Bugman (Jan 7, 2008)

How do you have them planted? Typically they get their nutrients throught he water column since you don't bury them in the substrate.


----------



## fish_fasinated (Mar 30, 2006)

if your using liquid ferts, get some florish iron, should perk it back up and probably help you other plants as well.


----------



## Brette (Jul 5, 2007)

I have them weighted down actually. The rhizones are NOT buried. Okie doke sounds like I'm on the right track with the liquid ferts (with iron). I started dosing 4 days ago, i was hoping the leaves would start turning green again. 

Anyone know when that should start to happen?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Yellowing anubia leaves can also be an N or K deficiency also.


----------

